# Going Live With New Tug Login Procedure



## TUGBrian

As I am sure you are aware we have recently changed the way you access the TUG Ratings & Reviews. Gone are the days of using tug/time and that login is no longer valid.

What we have done is attempt to assign each of you a unique username and temporary password for you to access the Ratings & Reviews. 

*NOTE THAT NOTHING WE HAVE DONE WILL ALTER YOUR BBS FORUMS LOGIN AND PASSWORD, IT REMAINS THE SAME.*


For clarification, you can retrieve your RATINGS AND REVIEWS login/password from this link at ANY TIME!

http://tug2.com/tugmembers/PasswordRequestForm.aspx


******IMPORTANT NOTE*******

you must type in the email address we have on file that is tied to your membership to successfully retrieve a valid username/password. If you type in any other email address, you are likely to get an expired username and password as your email does not match up to a valid TUG membership!
If the above form does not recognize your email, please try again using a different email (please remember the one you used to *ORIGINALLY JOIN TUG*).

If this email is unavailable, or no longer valid....please fill out THIS form so that we may update our records and get you back online!

http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/email.html

********BBS USERS********

What we have done is copy over every BBS login and email address, and attempted to MATCH the email addresses to a valid TUG membership.
If we were able to do so, then your BBS login is now also your Ratings and Reviews login, just with a temporary password that you can change as soon as you log into the Ratings and Reviews.

*PLEASE NOTE THAT NOTHING HAS ALTERED YOUR BBS LOGIN AND PASSWORD*!

All we have done is attempt to make your login/username the SAME for both the Ratings & Reviews...and the Bulletin Board. It is up to you to change your password in the RATINGS AND REVIEWS to match your BBS password (if applicable) so that you will have a single username and password for both areas of TUG.

We apologize for not being able to do this for you, but it is impossible for even administrators to retrieve your BBS passwords due to a security feature of the Bulletin Board software.

*So again to recap.*

Go here to retrieve your current *RATINGS AND REVIEWS *username and password:

http://tug2.com/tugmembers/PasswordRequestForm.aspx

Go here to update your *TUG MEMBERSHIP PRIMARY EMAIL*:

http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/email.html

Go here to RESET your Ratings/Reviews password to match your BBS password:

http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/PasswordChange.aspx

*Any other questions...email me at TUG@TUG2.NET *


----------



## TUGBrian

Ok...issue #2

it appears that for whatever reason..hotmail and msn do not like our "tug password" emails....they arent going into junk or spam...nor are we getting bounces back...just nothing.

Working on it...no eta.  so for those of you who need your username/pw and are hotmail/msn users...email me at tug@tug2.net if it does not get sent to you via normal channels.


----------



## TUGBrian

one thing to note...if it says you are expired but you do not believe this is the case...simply email me.

I wouldnt want you to renew your membership if you do not have to!

Some members were imported as expired due to the import process from the BBS vs our membership database!


----------



## DeniseM

Sorry to be dense, but do we have to request the new password or is it being automatically emailed.  If automatic - should I have it by now?

Thanks!
Duh-nise


----------



## TUGBrian

DeniseM said:


> Sorry to be dense, but do we have to request the new password or is it being automatically emailed.  If automatic - should I have it by now?
> 
> Thanks!
> Duh-nise



depends on what you did...

most people will try to log in with tug/time...which is no longer valid.

you will get a screen that prompts you to verify your email/username and then will send you your password.

or you can just click the forgot password link and have it emailed...whichever floats your boat.

the only issues really involve people who had different emails here on the BBS than they used to sign up with TUG.


----------



## blr666

How long does it take to get the email?  I've been waiting for about 5 minutes....


----------



## TUGBrian

blr666 said:


> How long does it take to get the email?  I've been waiting for about 5 minutes....



Should be instant...unless you have msn or hotmail.

just resent it to your yahoo account, be sure to check your junk/bulk/spam folder.


----------



## Makai Guy

blr666 said:


> How long does it take to get the email?  I've been waiting for about 5 minutes....



automated systems like this post the message instantly. Generally delivery should take place in a very few minutes, but how long it takes to get to your inbox depends largely on the various servers it must pass through along the way.


----------



## dioxide45

It is safe to say that the password that is thered in the user profile of the BBS is still the same as in the past in order to show up as a TUG Member? I entered my new password and it showed me as a guest, switched back and I was listed as a TUG Member again.


----------



## Makai Guy

IreneLF said:


> I did update my password on the page as shown, but now see I am listed as a guest. Can you 'fix' me too?
> Thanks!



Until everyone gets used to the idea of having separate individualized logins for the BBS and the Member areas, there is going to be lots of confusion, I fear.

Your new personal password for the Member login area is NOT what you should be entering into your bbs profile to identify yourself to the BBS as a TUG member.  This is now called the BBS Member Code, to differentiate it from your personal passwords, and it would have been ideal to include it in the email that gave you your new personal TUG Member Password - unfortunately it was not.  

This will be corrected shortly, and the BBS Member Code will be included in the emails from the TUG Member login system, as well as showing on the My TUG page after you log into the TUG Member area -- but we're not there yet. *UPDATE: The BBS Member Code is now shown to you when you log into the TUG Member area of the website, in the 'My TUG' box.*

In the meanwhile, for the next several weeks until April 23, 2007, both the former universal TUG Member password for access to Reviews, Ratings, etc. and the new BBS Member Code will be honored in your profile here on the bbs to identify you to the BBS as a TUG member.  Please put the old TUG Member password back into the _TUG BBS Member Code (optional)_ field in your profile for now, and update it when you receive the new BBS Member Code.


----------



## Makai Guy

dioxide45 said:


> It is safe to say that the password that is thered in the user profile of the BBS is still the same as in the past in order to show up as a TUG Member? I entered my new password and it showed me as a guest, switched back and I was listed as a TUG Member again.



Yes, that is correct, FOR NOW.  See my post above, to IreneLF.


----------



## jlwquilter

*Maybe a related issue?*

I logged on this morning, read this thread, and dealt with the new stuff (same little issues others have had so I knew what to do).

However, I keep getting logged out after just a few minutes (and I mean like 2 or 3 minutes). I've had this issue for a week now and I have to say it's kinda annoying. And just 20 minutes ago I simply couldn't get back in at all after being booted out! When I tried to log back in, it thanked me for logging in, showed my correct user name, but when it put me into the BBS, I was not logged in after all. After trying a dozen times to get back in, I gave up, closed down, and then tried again after waitng 20 minutes - and here I am...for however long before I get bumped out again.

When you get a chance, can you check into what may be causing my issue? Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

are you saying thats happening in the member only section (ratings/reviews?) or just here on the BBS?

Everything you describe screams of a cookie issue, do you have any anti spyware tools / internet explorer toolbars / internet security tools such as zonealarm, blackice, etc etc that are designed to protect you on the internet?

each of these items can identify the TUGBBS.COM and TUG2.COM cookies as something dangerous to your system and block its use.

Sadly it is REQUIRED for our systems to keep you logged in (due to the fact that many sites use cookies for bad things...we however do not).

One common fix is to add TUGBBS.COM , TUG2.NET , TUG2.COM to your TRUSTED SITES in both your internet explorer/firefox settings...but any spyware/internet programs you may have running.

steps to add to trusted sites

Open Internet Explorer. 
Click Tools and select Internet Options. 
Click the Security tab. 
Click Trusted Sites. 
Click Sites. 
Click to uncheck the Require Server Verification box. 
Type tugbbs.com in the Add this Web site to the zone field, and click Add. 
Repeat step 7 to enter the following domains one at a time: 
tug2.net
tug2.com
tug1.org
timeshare-users-group.com
Click to check the Require Server Verification box. 
Click OK.


----------



## JillC

*Membership expiration*

Just received my new password.  I, too, cannot log in as it says I have expired.  Do not believe this to be the case either.  Please help.  Also, if my username was supposed to automatically pop up in the review section, this did not happen.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

JillC said:


> Just received my new password.  I, too, cannot log in as it says I have expired.  Do not believe this to be the case either.  Please help.  Also, if my username was supposed to automatically pop up in the review section, this did not happen.  Thanks.



fixed you...you used a different email address for the BBS vs when you joined TUG...this causes the expiration issue.

Your membership is linked to your valley.net account for an fyi

You should be able to log in now!


----------



## TUGBrian

Bruce W said:


> I usually just get into TUG BBS automatically beacuse of cookies. I just logged out and tried to get back in and got an invalid. Got the email, but it does not work.
> 
> Usinf a different browser now, with old pW



your BBS login does not change...all we have done was copy your chosen bbs username to the new TUG member only section and given you a temporary password.

If we could pull your passwords out of the BBS and assign them to the member only sections we would!  =)


----------



## TUGBrian

new password works in TUG MEMBER ONLY SECTION:  

http://www.tug2.com/TugMembers/Login.aspx


BBS password did NOT change...and should still be perfectly valid.

Once you log into the above link with temp password, feel free to change it using the "change password" link to match your BBS password and then you will have the same username and password for BOTH!


----------



## jlwquilter

*I wil try...*



TUG Improvements! said:


> are you saying thats happening in the member only section (ratings/reviews?) or just here on the BBS?
> 
> Everything you describe screams of a cookie issue, do you have any anti spyware tools / internet explorer toolbars / internet security tools such as zonealarm, blackice, etc etc that are designed to protect you on the internet?
> 
> each of these items can identify the TUGBBS.COM and TUG2.COM cookies as something dangerous to your system and block its use.
> 
> Sadly it is REQUIRED for our systems to keep you logged in (due to the fact that many sites use cookies for bad things...we however do not).
> 
> One common fix is to add TUGBBS.COM , TUG2.NET , TUG2.COM to your TRUSTED SITES in both your internet explorer/firefox settings...but any spyware/internet programs you may have running.
> 
> steps to add to trusted sites
> 
> Open Internet Explorer.
> Click Tools and select Internet Options.
> Click the Security tab.
> Click Trusted Sites.
> Click Sites.
> Click to uncheck the Require Server Verification box.
> Type tugbbs.com in the Add this Web site to the zone field, and click Add.
> Repeat step 7 to enter the following domains one at a time:
> tug2.net
> tug2.com
> tug1.org
> timeshare-users-group.com
> Click to check the Require Server Verification box.
> Click OK.



Yes, just on the BBS...not the reviews area. I will try the cookie thing. Thanks - and I'll let you know if it helps.


----------



## Dave M

Brian -

You might post somewhere prominently when the various e-mail (e.g., hotmail) issues are fixed. Like others, I am patiently waiting, but it's tedious to wade through all of the messages in this thread (with many more posts to come) for a single issue.


----------



## M&M

*Password Change?*

Can we now change our Member Login Password to match our BBS Login Password? I'd rather have only one


----------



## Makai Guy

M&M said:


> Can we now change our Member Login Password to match our BBS Login Password? I'd rather have only one



Yep, that's what *I* did.  When logged on, look for the 'Change Password' link in the 'My TUG' box, right above the BBS Member Code.


----------



## Makai Guy

basham said:


> Please add me to the list with login problem.
> 
> I am now showing as a member on the BBS



Yep, you finally entered the BBS Member Code into your bbs profile instead of your assigned member password for the new system.



> but when try to access reviews etc. it says my memberhip has expired.



If your email address on the bbs is different than the one in your TUG membership records, they will not have been able to pre-match your bbs username up with your membership account. In this case, when you log in to the new system with your new password, you will be told your account is not active.  If you know what address is in your TUG Membership records, try doing a password reminder request by entering that email address.


----------



## M&M

*Stupid Question...*



Makai Guy said:


> Yep, that's what *I* did.  When logged on, look for the 'Change Password' link in the 'My TUG' box, right above the BBS Member Code.



Which password does that change, the BBS password or the Members Only password? I want to keep my BBS password and change the Members Only password.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Makai Guy

M&M said:


> Which password does that change, the BBS password or the Members Only password? I want to keep my BBS password and change the Members Only password.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


The discussion in this thread is about the new login system for the TUG Members area.  So, yes, the instructions above are for changing your Member area password.

(You access your bbs password via your bbs profile and/or the User CP [User Control Panel] in the blue navigation bar from within the bbs.  There is no 'My TUG' box anywhere in the bbs.)


----------



## TUGBrian

basham said:


> Please add me to the list with login problem.
> 
> I am now showing as a member on the BBS but when try to access reviews etc. it says my memberhip has expired.



Tis because you are requesting your password using the email you used to sign up for the BBS...vs the one you used to sign up for TUG.

please email me tug@tug2.net with your contact info so I can manually edit your membership.


----------



## TUGBrian

M&M said:


> Can we now change our Member Login Password to match our BBS Login Password? I'd rather have only one



absolutely...that is why we did this!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...issues like these make it much easier on me if you email me (this way I have your email address which everything is linked to).

tug@tug2.net

Also want to note....PLEASE DO NOT PANIC about the expiration message if you get it!

Our membership database is NOT part of this online login system and still remains our primary source of all membership information including expiration date.  

The only reason you would show as expired when you feel you should not be...is if you tried to request your password using a different email address than what is stored in our MEMBERSHIP DATABASE.

There is no way for this database to be updated unless you inform us of a change of your email addresses =)

This can be done very easily here:

http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/email.html

Rest assured every single person who has a valid membership will indeed get sorted out and able to login successfully.  I will personally see to this.


----------



## TUGBrian

bump because I edited some things.


----------



## Avery

I thought I followed all the instructions, am now getting this message on top of the BBS page:

Avery: You have an outdated BBS Member Code in your profile. 'time' was discontinued on 23 March, 2007. Please update to the current code before 23 April, 2007 so the BBS can continue to recognize you as a TUG Member. Click here for further information.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok..did you "click here for further information" =)


----------



## Courts

.


I don't mean to criticize, but I think this whole new login thing was made more complicated than it really needed to be. 

The initial password change took a while for the email to get to me, I guess because the email system was probably overloaded.

Then I did not realize that the 
*"code had to be inserted into the"* 
*"TUG BBS Member Code (optional)" *section of the 
*"additional information"* block of the 
*"edit profile" *under 
*"user CP"*   (on the left side of the *blue* navigation bar near the top of each page)

(The "TUG BBS Member Code" is on the "My Tug" which is accessed from the "reviews" section ("My Tug" is on the Beige navigation bar near the top))

I appreciate all the time you guy's are putting into this whole web site.

Thank you very much.

.


----------



## Makai Guy

Courts said:


> .
> 
> 
> I don't mean to criticize, but I think this whole new login thing was made more complicated than it really needed to be.
> 
> The initial password change took a while for the email to get to me, I guess because the email system was probably overloaded.
> 
> Then I did not realize that the
> *"code had to be inserted into the"*
> *"TUG BBS Member Code (optional)" *section of the
> *"additional information"* block of the
> *"edit profile" *under
> *"user CP"*   (on the left side of the *blue* navigation bar near the top of each page)
> 
> I appreciate all the time you guy's are putting into this whole web site.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> .



We sincerely want to improve the instructions to make this easier for everybody.  Can you point us to where the instructions were not clear enough?


----------



## Courts

Makai Guy said:


> We sincerely want to improve the instructions to make this easier for everybody.  Can you point us to where the instructions were not clear enough?



Perhaps a concise list of instructions (such as I listed) with additional wording below. In other words the instructions were maybe a little too wordy (for me).

I falsely believed that once I had the new login info, I was home free. The additional "code" step was not clear to me what that was all about.

Maybe I was just too impatient to read through it all.


.


----------



## Cathyb

*Totally confused -- how do I get rid of 'Guest'*

I have printed your instructions and DaveM's, read them and still I am confused how I change my Guest status.   I think I understand why it shows Guest (put my new Review password in where I shouldn't), but now I cannot get back to it to correct my error and return to Member.


Please Makai -- for us simple minded, non-computer literate old fogies -- can you give me a baby step way of returning my Member status back to where it was.  Referring me to older instructions just confuses me more.

Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian

this is the instruction I am sending to verified members

If you are listed as a Guest on the BBS, this is due to your BBS Member verification code being incorrect.

This is simple to change however!

1. Log into the BBS

2. Click the "User CP" link at the top left hand corner just below the large TUGBBS logo.

3. Click the "Edit profile" link on the left hand side of the screen.

4. Scroll all the way down to the bottom box of that page that says:

"TUGBBS MEMBER CODE (OPTIONAL)"

There will be a word typed into that box.  This word CURRENTLY should be "SPECIAL WORD HERE!!!"  if anything else is typed in there (SUCH AS YOUR PASSWORD, OR "TIME"), change it to "SPECIAL WORD HERE"  (dont use the "s)

Then simply click save changes..and you are done!

This might require you to log off and log back in to take effect!


now of course "SPECIAL WORD HERE" is replaced in my email with the correct word...but obviously it would defeat the purpose to type it in here.

You will see this SPECIAL WORD when you log into the ratings and reviews each time.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

I have a password changed to go to reviews, but I am still getting a message that I have an outdated BBS member code in my profile. I am sending this partly to see if it shows me as a member or not.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## TUGBrian

you still have the old BBS verification code in your profile.  and subsequently should see the red message at the top of the screen.


----------



## Ubil

*Changing password*

I'm not able to change my password.  I get logged on with the password that was sent to me, click in the change password link and get to the change password page.  I enter the currnet password and the new password, but the error message says that I must enter my current password.  I have tried this many times, and tried the password that I want to change to in case it is a bogus error message, but I still have to log on with the password sent to me.  I have read the instructions and the forum, but don't see what I am doing wrong.


----------



## TUGBrian

sent you a private message.


----------



## MoeDan2727

"I am extremely frustrated and would politely like to ask for help"

How do I change my BBS code?

Dan


----------



## "Roger"

Go here...

How to change your BBS member code


----------



## TUGBrian

Since you asked so nicely...I have made the change for you.


----------



## Debbie118

*Why am I logged in as 'guest'?*

I think I followed all of the instructions correctly (maybe not) and I know I am a paid member, so why when I log in now do I show up as a guest?


----------



## TUGBrian

close...you had your password typed in there.  I have edited this for you and you should be all set.


----------



## Stu

I think I did everything right, but now it shows me as a "Guest" and not a member.  what else do I need to do?  My profile still has everything correct.

br,

Stu Schwartz


----------



## TUGBrian

close stu...but you put your temporary password into that box...vs the BBS verification code.

I verified your membership and edited your profile for you, next time you log in you should be all set!


----------



## Makai Guy

Stu has been taken care of - he's showing as TUG Member again.  

For the benefit of anyone else reading this that is having difficulties, please take a good look at this illustration of the relevant portion of the BBS Profile edit screen:


Please note the prominent sentence in red: "*DO NOT ENTER YOUR MEMBER LOGIN PASSWORD OR BBS PASSWORD HERE!*".

What you must enter is the new *BBS Member Code*.  If you need help obtaining this code, please see this post:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## Stu

Thank  you for your help!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## zeke013

Hello - 

Sorry for the hassle - but I can't seem to access the Members Areas on the website.  I have followed the directions here http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45796 and when I try to request my password get e-mailed to me, I get this:  We were unable to locate your username and password. We may not have your most current information on file. Please CLICK HERE to update your information.

I KNOW I am entering the correct e-mail address as it's the same as the one in my member profile.  Thinking something else was up, I even tried updating my address using the appropriate link and STILL couldn't get a password e-mailed to me. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TUGBrian

I do not see anywhere in your records where you completed the new member process.  This would explain why no email record can be found, as you have not set your membership up yet.

You received an email titled "TUG MEMBERSHIP" on april 15th...please follow the instructions in that email.


----------



## 2Blessed

*Trouble Logging In*

O.K., I have just spent the last 20 minutes or so trying to log in.  I just renewed my membership, so I am not sure if I have to wait until tomorrow before the payment is recognized.  If this is not the case,  I request your assistance in changing my membership status, and the ability to access sightings and the review section.  Thanks.

2Blessed
Brenda


----------



## TUGBrian

2Blessed said:


> O.K., I have just spent the last 20 minutes or so trying to log in.  I just renewed my membership, so I am not sure if I have to wait until tomorrow before the payment is recognized.  If this is not the case,  I request your assistance in changing my membership status, and the ability to access sightings and the review section.  Thanks.
> 
> 2Blessed
> Brenda



Your membership expired in April of 2006, so yes I would have to recreate it manually tomorrow and then you would be able to change what you need to here to be recognized as a TUG member.


----------



## 2Blessed

Thanks.

Brenda



TUG Improvements! said:


> Your membership expired in April of 2006, so yes I would have to recreate it manually tomorrow and then you would be able to change what you need to here to be recognized as a TUG member.


----------



## silentg

*Membership Renewal*

Hi Tuggers, I renewed my membership today because I thought it had exprired since I was having so much trouble logging into Tug.  After I got in I was informed that my membership was good until March 2008.  My question is will my membership be extended until September 2011, since I just signed up for the 3 year membership?  Let me know.

Also, I have had trouble signing in to Tug for the past few months, that is why I thought my membership had expired. Why does it have to be so hard to log in? Do you have that many people that are trying to get access that should not be on Tug?  Please try to make the site more user friendly. Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

have you emailed tug@tug2.net with these questions?


----------



## silentg

*E-mails*

Just sent an e-mail to TUG@TUG2.net. Thanks!


----------



## fordar

*I am a guest and can't fix it*

I am not great with computers but tried to follow the instructions.  However I have no idea where to find the BBS member number as I don't recall being given one.  I need to start there but the TUG email seems to think I want my TUG password which I have.  Any simple instructions would help.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

there is no such thing as a TUG bbs member number...i would assume you mean the TUGBBS member code but you appear to already have obtained that properly as you are showing up as a paying TUG member already.


----------



## Catira

*Help please.*

I paid my dues yesterday, and have a code, but for some reason it isn't accepting the info I type in. Would appreciate your help.


----------



## TUGBrian

for membership related issues, please email me at tug@tug2.net and I will take care of you!


----------



## Former Cruiser

I clicked on the link to get the new login.  A page came up with this on it:

We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again.
We apologize for the inconvenience.

TUG Home


----------



## DeniseM

Are you sure you need it?  That was changed in March 2008 - a year ago.  Have you not logged in since then?


----------



## TUGBrian

which link were you clicking on?

to log into the member only section, this is the page

http://tug2.com/tugmembers

there is a link just below the login box where you can request your password be emailed to you instantly 24 hours a day.


----------



## TUGBrian

edit, nm...updated the forgot password links at the top, that did change a bit with the tug2.0 release!


----------



## Former Cruiser

This is the link  - Go here to RESET your Ratings/Reviews password to match your BBS password:

http://tug2.com/TugMembers/ChangeLogin.aspx


----------



## Former Cruiser

This is what I get when I click on the link :



We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again.
We apologize for the inconvenience.

TUG Home


----------



## DeniseM

Former Cruiser said:


> This is what I get when I click on the link :
> 
> 
> 
> We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again.
> We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> TUG Home



I got the same message!


----------



## TUGBrian

this is the new page for that

http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/PasswordChange.aspx


----------

